# Hemostatic Clipping Device Implant-Colonoscopy



## vmounce (Jun 30, 2010)

Doctor did colonoscopy, removed polyp by snare-45385.  Doc used a hemostatic clipping device to mark the spot, and minimize risk of perforation.  Is there a code I can use for this implant?  Our facility wants me to bill all implants, to have on record and for some that do pay.  My patient has Medicaid.  I appreciate any info.   

Vickie Mounce, CPC
Cumberland Valley Surgical Center


----------



## smrgr (Jul 20, 2010)

clips are not seperately reimburseable. Only way to recoup is to adjust your contract for higher cost procedures.


----------

